# Peaks FO's- good news announcement!!!



## IrishLass (Sep 9, 2017)

I just found this out a few seconds ago- Keystone Candle Supplies just bought all of the remaining inventory of Peak Candle Supply and will be carrying the same scents (_*not*_ duplications)! See here: https://www.facebook.com/keystonecandlesupplies/

WooHoo! 




IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 9, 2017)

I take it there will be a limited supply - and then again the fo's will be gone?

Absence makes the heart grow fonder they say. I never ordered from Peak before but now I'm really curious about their famous brv and (wildflower?)honey that you've mentioned so many times!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 10, 2017)

Love this little guy! He's keeping time to the music I'm listening to on I-tunes. Too cute!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2017)

That's great news.  I didn't use a lot from them but my BRV and Cranberry Citrus, Pear and a couple others were going to be hard to replace.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 20, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> I take it there will be a limited supply - and then again the fo's will be gone?
> 
> Absence makes the heart grow fonder they say. I never ordered from Peak before but now I'm really curious about their famous brv and (wildflower?)honey that you've mentioned so many times!


 

I just found the following out: According to Keystone's website, they will be carrying all of Peaks's original formulas, and according to a recent post on their FB page dated September 15, Keystone posted to clarify that they didn't just buy all of Peaks remaining inventory, _but they also bought all of their formula codes and will be continuing to carry all of Peak's scents!_ So, this is a permanent thing! WooHoo! 


IrishLass


----------



## MissLunaB (Sep 20, 2017)

Ok this is going to sound weird but please bear with me, is Peaks really that good? Like, are they like Nurture? Just asking, seeing that the webpage relaunches on the 28th


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 20, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I just found the following out: According to Keystone's website, they will be carrying all of Peaks's original formulas, and according to a recent post on their FB page dated September 15, Keystone posted to clarify that they didn't just buy all of Peaks remaining inventory, _but they also bought all of their formula codes and will be continuing to carry all of Peak's scents!_ So, this is a permanent thing! WooHoo!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



They are taking preorders by phone right now while they are sorting through the 3 trailers full of inventory they received. And any orders over $40 - free shipping and it seems like TRUE free shipping (not added into the price of the products like WSP does) AND on top of all that good news, they also said that the prices would either remain the same as Peak had (no price hike) and in some cases they would even be less expensive. 

All of that is making me really want to get some oils to replace the ones I was running low on - like my favorite from them - Fruit Slices! 



MissLunaB said:


> Ok this is going to sound weird but please bear with me, is Peaks really that good? Like, are they like Nurture? Just asking, seeing that the webpage relaunches on the 28th



Peak was a staple in the fragrance oil and candlemaking business and many many people relied on their products for their business model. 

Like all fragrance suppliers, they had winners and some not as good as others, but I think everyone who ever used anything from them over the last 15 years or so they were in business, would agree they were a quality supplier, and one of the most sought after in the field.  

Nurture is also very good but has only been selling fragrances for the last 3-5 years or so, and people mostly would use them as their colorant supplier until now. 

Not sure which supplier you are saying is relaunching on the 28th? But Peak thought they were going to be able to reopen, but ended up just not being able to do it, so they will not be reopening at all. That is why Keystone now has all of Peaks remaining FO stock, and has purchased the manufacturer codes for those fragrances to become the only supplier of Peaks fragrances.


----------



## MissLunaB (Sep 21, 2017)

Ahhh makes sense now. Sorry for the confusion, on Keystone's webpage they are doing a relaunch of there webpage on the 28. Here's hoping I can find a good coffee FO then


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 21, 2017)

MissLunaB said:


> Ahhh makes sense now. Sorry for the confusion, on Keystone's webpage they are doing a relaunch of there webpage on the 28. Here's hoping I can find a good coffee FO then



Oh okay. That's probably when they think they will have all of Peaks inventory stocked and ready for public purchase. 

I think I'm going to wait to order until after the mad rush is over. I don't need anything that badly at the moment because all of my fall soaps are either already made, or already in the planning stages of being made since I only have until the 30th of this month to have everything made for my November and December shows...


----------

